# overclocking.......



## anilthomas26 (May 10, 2007)

am overclocking ma evga 6800gs 256mb.......

i overcclocked it to 427/1192 from 400/1100 ........ nd the temp while running 3dmark05 goes upto a max of 76-77.....

got a max score of 5277.....

ma config is....

amd 2800+ 64bit
1gb ram
asus k8n mobo

now the prob is that...... i cant overclock it any further...(am using rivatuner)..

if i increase the core or memory frequency anymore rivatuner tells that the driver failed the test nd to reduce the frequency.......sometimes if i try testing a particular frequency a few times it works but with no significant results.....

i tried changing the drivers too...... was using 92.91...... switched to the latest....... nd then to the once that came with the card....... no use.....

so guys .... cant i overclock anymore ?????


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 10, 2007)

I suggest you to get better cooling fer your card. Sometimes, stability issues can cause such a bottleneck .

Try *Powerstrip*. Its a very powerful video utility. I think it might enable you to overclock more than what you can now.

*Caution:* Exercise extreme caution.


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 11, 2007)

will lowering the temperature help me overclockin more.... ????

nd how much will a water coolin units for ma gpu cost ????


----------



## assasin (May 11, 2007)

^^^   inc the PCI-e bus freq from the bios to 110-120MHz.


----------



## azzu (May 11, 2007)

whats over clocking?


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 11, 2007)

ma card is an agp 8x.... 

so is ther any increase frequency for agp ????


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> ma card is an agp 8x....
> 
> so is ther any increase frequency for agp ????


Yes ... 
Get Powerstrip... Though it is a shareware, but you can surely overclock during the trial period...


> ^^^ inc the PCI-e bus freq from the bios to 110-120MHz.



Damned,how did I miss it... Yeah.. anil, do that.


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 11, 2007)

my card is not pci e..... but an agp8x ......


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

Oopsey   Have you given Powerstrip a chance ?? Try it and tell me if you were successful


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 11, 2007)

ya..... powerstrip allows to raise the frequencies higher...( since it doesnt test the frequencies bfore applying which rivatuner does ).....

but i get artifacts....... nd temp goes higher....... i guess if i could control the temp i could overclock more......

so guys...... r there any good water cooling kits available in india...... in cochin(kerala) maybe ?????

nd if yes...... how much would it cost ????


----------



## darklord (May 14, 2007)

Use Riva tuner.get the latest version off the net.That should help you.


----------

